# average DEWA bill for 1 bed apartment



## webmongaz

Hi all, just doing a budget for our move. We are moving into a 900sq ft 1 bedroom apartment where the chiller fees are included. Just wandering what the DEWA bills per month will be for normal day to day usage? Thanks in advance...


----------



## jump

around AED 300 + housing fee


----------



## noisyboy

jump said:


> around AED 300 + housing fee


I rarely hear that figure for a one bedroom. I hear 350 including housing fees!


----------



## ibkiss

noisyboy said:


> I rarely hear that figure for a one bedroom. I hear 350 including housing fees!


I disagree if its including housing fees .Housing fee ,when applied ,has increased Dewa bill significantly (many would agree with this) !!  PLUS a new registration fee (not incl. in dewa bill) ,for which I've already created a thread !


----------



## Eng.Khaled

I live alone and I pay 200 including fees!


----------



## ibkiss

webmongaz ... of course ,it will be high during the hot summers !


----------



## L-Duchess

I live in a 1-bed about 900-1000 sq ft (chiller-free) and, give or take, my monthly DEWA bill is around AED 500. This includes the housing fee...was much cheaper before that kicked in about a year or so ago.


----------

